# 3475Km Round Trip, 187 Liters of Fuel and Countless Bug On My Front Bumper.



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got home a few minutes ago. Car looks pretty gross.









We drove in from Thunder Bay, ON on Thursday, stopped in Sudbury on the way over night. My two copilots drove into Thunder Bay from Winnipeg on Wednesday, and they still have one more day of driving ahead of them.

Car looked like this less than a week ago: 










Had a blast, most certainly attending next year.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

:thumbup:
Car was hungry eh?


----------



## VWLauren (Mar 23, 2003)

wheres your pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

A solid drive, thanks for coming!


----------



## kiwee (Sep 26, 2002)

good times! good eats!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

we can almost call your car the bug killer 

Thank your for making it down and see you next year :beer:


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Was nice meeting you guys and glad u enjoyed the show, will see u next year and I'll make sure to supply bug remover lol


----------



## VWLauren (Mar 23, 2003)

-TEXAS2LO- said:


> Was nice meeting you guys and glad u enjoyed the show, will see u next year and I'll make sure to supply bug remover lol


Indeed, was nice meeting you! And thank you so much for picking up all of the bugs so I didn't have to! Still haven't washed my car and I don't have any that I can see... Guess the rain took car of that! Hope to see you around sometime!


----------

